# Need a Chocolate FO that lasts!



## KathyB (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, all.  I asked previously about Vanilla and now I am on to chocolate.  I have been wanting to make a chocolate perfume, and also use chocolate in melt and pour soaps and scrubs.  I have ordered many chocolates from many suppliers.  Some of them smell fake and some smell fabulous.  The fabulous ones, however, either turn musty in mp soap or they fade after a few weeks.  I don't know why this is happening.  I don't know if it is the quality of my soap (I use SFIC exclusively) or the quality of the FO's.  I also made about a month ago a perfume blend with a chocolate that smelled amazing.  I discovered today that the chocolate scent has totally faded from that perfume.   If anyone out there uses a chocolate fo that smells good and plays well with others, please let me know.  I would really appreciate it!!!  BTW I have the same problem with coffee scents.  They smell drinkable OOB but either disappear or turn musty in soap.  TIA


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 10, 2011)

Have never found a good coffee FO and after testing about a dozen have given up, it's in the same category as coconut FO.  Vanilla FO is heading to the forget about it pile for me too.  

I am currently testing SW's Belgian Chocolate.  I'm away from home currently but it's been curing a month or so now.  I will try to remember to post about it when I get back.  It was smelling good for a while.  

Also have their Madagascar Vanilla curing and so far the vanilla lover in my life doesn't like it even though it has really good reviews.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 10, 2011)

SOS's Chocolate Decadence gets good reviews but I haven't tried it yet.  Chocolate, Coconut, Vanilla - I've yet to find ones that don't morph and/or fade.

Candle Science makes a good coffee FO.


----------



## Relle (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweetcakes chocolate stays for me - yum.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 12, 2011)

I love Bramble Berries Italian Spiced Chocolate.  At 2% it lasts and lasts and lasts!


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Chocolate Mousse that Majestic Mtn Sage sells?


----------



## carebear (Nov 30, 2011)

My favorite coffee scent is CandleScience's Fresh Coffee.


----------



## llineb (Dec 5, 2011)

LOVE "Dutch Chocolate" from Symphony Scents!
Lasts and lasts and lasts and makes you want to eat your soap!


----------



## youreapima2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Chocolate Brownie fo from Cierra Candle is to die for! works very well in cp too! When I use that fo my son thinks I am making brownies and comes running in the kitchen all excited, he then finds out I am making soap and leaves all bummed out.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 16, 2011)

Peak's Hot Cocoa.  Sticks like glue and smells like a good quality cocoa.  Top seller for me.


----------



## kbuska (Dec 20, 2011)

I have also used Peak's Hot Cocoa and people really like it. Smells like Tootsie rolls

-Ken


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 20, 2011)

kbuska said:
			
		

> I have also used Peak's Hot Cocoa and people really like it. Smells like Tootsie rolls
> 
> -Ken



Never thought of that.  Ya...that's it!  You're right.  Tootsie Rolls.


----------

